# More Amazon stories!



## CHEWY (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I've heard from my friends in the amazon and sounds like all are having a great time. There is only a few weeks before the end of the final phase. Basketcase must be having a good time, seems he was dared to run across the soccer field naked. He must have forgot that there was a clothes line there, and excuse the pun, got clothes lined.
He's been bragging a little to me as his group caught a snake that I went there to catch and never saw. This is a pic with my mates Wili, (reptile co-ordinator) and Alan (mammal co-ordinator) and a 2.58m bushmaster.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2005)

oh my god that would be amazing to see a bushmaster look at the fangs oh my god its heaven. settle rick settle. got anymore pics please????? whats he doing over there? and how is ur health coming aslong?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

make sure he doesn't eat the snake, natives do tend to do that kind of thing. looks like ur having a ball though. keep up the pics.


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 14, 2005)

That's the only pic I have so far. Al sent it to me just to rub it in. I will try to get some more, Jono has 40 pics, so he can help out when he gets back...if he gets back. He loves it overt there and doesn't have a mortgage like me that forces you to get back into the work force.
My hand is all better now thanks Ricko. Was suppose to go for another blood test and check up 3 weeks a go, but Chrissie got in the way. I better get around to that. It seems since me, the have been another 3 people who contracted it, but they were all locals. They can get treatment very easily.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 14, 2005)

its looking much better chewy!
hope they are looking better now, still getting the injections in the bum?


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 14, 2005)

Thankfully no, that was one pain I could have done without, but the bug was another thing I didn't really need. Thanks


----------



## Bryony (Jan 14, 2005)

well hope the rest of it is a walk in the park matey


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2005)

That's a great looking Bushmaster - and a good sized one too!



Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 14, 2005)

Chewy,

I saw a program on TV the other day, it showed people that had the same as you, but they had it bad, their noses were eaten away along with massive body scaring.
You got off lightly I reckon!

Neil


----------



## Greebo (Jan 14, 2005)

> make sure he doesn't eat the snake, natives do tend to do that kind of thing. looks like ur having a ball though


 Did you even read the post??? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah i ment to say it "sounds" like ur having a ball. so my bad. u get what i was saying though. comeon, i finished work at 1.30am this morn and got up at 6


----------



## kevyn (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a amazing Bushmaster! Truely impressive animals and that just furthers my desire to go there. Wow, I am very impressed and quite jealous of your friends experience holding a magnificent animal like that. Wow! That pic is a keeper.


----------



## Mr.K (Jan 14, 2005)

bit too close to the nipple for my liking :lol: Great shot but, with an evenly great snake.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 14, 2005)

I would hate on of those monsters to be chewing on me. Look at the fangs on that beast.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2005)

Greebo said:


> > make sure he doesn't eat the snake, natives do tend to do that kind of thing. looks like ur having a ball though
> 
> 
> Did you even read the post??? :roll:





Liberated said:


> Yeah i ment to say it "sounds" like ur having a ball. so my bad. u get what i was saying though.



Looks like the answer is 'No', Greebs. Both times.



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

What do u mean both times he asked one question?!?!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks like you didn't read the original post either time before you posted.



Hix


----------



## hugsta (Jan 14, 2005)

LMAO Hix and Greebs.

Have to agree with Bob, would hate that thing chewing on me as well, what a set of fangs. A large snake at that too.

Awesome Chewy and glad to see you are on the mend, lucky it wasn't worse.


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Ash Jr, not a keeper, wild caught. We were all living in the jungle catching reptiles and amphibians. Our object was to determine if ecotourism was having any effect on the native wildlife.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 15, 2005)

> Ash Jr, not a keeper, wild caught



Not the snake, I meant the picture. I saved the pic on my computer. That's still one hell of an impressive animal. Makes me want one.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 16, 2005)

Kev,

It's not gonna get to 15 feet+, and it's venomous. Why would you want one? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hix


----------



## Springherp (Jan 16, 2005)

> make sure he doesn't eat the snake, natives do tend to do that kind of thing. looks like ur having a ball though. keep up the pics.



Mate, your a joke! :roll:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mate, your a joke!



LOL

  

Hix


----------

